# "DIY" Removing/Replacing Spark Plugs on a 24v VR6



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

Well i dont think anyone has done a DIY on 24v's so i figured i would. i had never done the job on 24v's and this only took me about 30 minutes. you dont need many tools just the basic spark plug socket, a little flat head screw driver, and some plyers to get the coil packs off. my car has 41,XXX miles on it and replacing the plugs are recommended to be done every 40,000 miles. well heres the pics to guide you through.
my server is currently down i will try to update the pics as soon as possible http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if you have anyquestions just hit me up
1. You open the hood and this is what you see








2. Take the engine cover off. it just pops off








3. this is the little screw driver i was talking about








4. place the flat head in between the clips to remove the top of the coil pack








5. just keep playing with the clip until you can pop it off








6. once the clips are all popped off push them all aside for more room








7. Now is when you will need the plyers








8. Place the plyers over the coil pack like so, then pull and twist until the coil pack just pops out.








9. the coil pack out of your engine








10. Now you will need a wrench and an uber long extension with your spark plug socket.








11. taking the spark plug out








12. and 5 more to go








13. NGK OEM VW spark plug with 41,XXX miles on it
















14. and your done








15. Wait for your new parts.
OEM plugs are the following on the 24v VR6:
NGK PZF-R5D-1 @ 0.027" (0.70mm).
16. when you do put new plugs in i recommend using anti seize on the threads before you put the spark plugs back in.
17. dont over tighten spark plugs when you put them back in your car. 18 ft-lb or 25Nm are the torque spec's
hope this helps people http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by abydielsgli at 10:05 PM 1-11-2006_

_Modified by abydielsgli at 10:06 PM 1-11-2006_

_Modified by abydielsgli at 10:24 AM 2-8-2006_


_Modified by abydielsgli at 12:46 PM 2-18-2006_


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: "DIY" Removing/Replacing Spark Plugs on a 24v VR6 (abydielsgli)*

Nice DIY only someone should post the specs from the bentley as to what they are supposed to be torqued to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheCooler (Jun 16, 2005)

very good write up....get them torque specs!


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (TheCooler)*

thanks.
yah if anyone knows the torque specs post them up.
like i posted im just waiting for parts now so im not putting anything back together yet


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mahmgb (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: "DIY" Removing/Replacing Spark Plugs on a 24v VR6 (abydielsgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_









Did you use the wrong size socket, or are VW plugs really SAE while everything else in the car is metric?


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: "DIY" Removing/Replacing Spark Plugs on a 24v VR6 (mahmgb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mahmgb* »_
Did you use the wrong size socket, or are VW plugs really SAE while everything else in the car is metric?

i know what you mean by everything being metric on our cars but my socket worked fine and absolutely no stripping or anything.


----------



## vrsixt9 (May 31, 2005)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!! finally a DIY *I NEED!* thank you so much, not sure if your the same person that posted the poll on a diy you'de like to see. i posted the vr6 24v spark plug change and you delivered. 
i'm at 50K so this HAS to be done. thanks


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (vrsixt9)*

your welcome
but no im not that person that posted that thread up. i just said screw it cause im tired of waiting to do it so i just did it. simple job also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vrsixt9 (May 31, 2005)

well cheers







and thx again
_added _ 
to that person, thanks anyway. you know what they say. you snooze you lose











_Modified by vrsixt9 at 3:27 PM 1-10-2006_


----------



## 2NSANE (May 23, 2004)

so what plug did you decide to use? and did you notice any performance difference like smoother engine better throttle response ect.
Dan


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (2NSANE)*

Good info, I did my 40K service at the dealership, so I assume they replaced the spark plugs like they're supposed to do


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

My bentley is at work so when I go in today Ill get the torque specs for anyone that wants them.


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (NOVAdub)*

18 ft-lb or 25Nm


----------



## 02blkgtivr6 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

Does anyone know of another way to get the coilpacks off? My car's got around 37k miles on it, i don't think the coil packs on there now have ever been taken off, so they are really stuck on there. (i think i have the new coilpacks though) Anyway, i can't get them off with my hands and I don't want to break them with pliers, has anyone found another way to pop them out that works well?
Oh and anti-seize vs. no anti-seize, what does the bentley and VW say? At only 18 ft-lb of torque, I would think it'd be really easy to over tighten them if you use anti-seize. Also, they are 40k plugs so its not like they will be on my car till the end of time. 


_Modified by 02blkgtivr6 at 1:34 PM 1-11-2006_


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (02blkgtivr6)*

There is a removing tool (T10095 puller) for the coils


----------



## 02blkgtivr6 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarcoVR6SC* »_There is a removing tool (T10095 puller) for the coils 

I guess VW has these, which means it'd be a PITA to get hold of and I don't feel like spending money for a tool I will use one time. Does anyone know any special techniques to get these things off other than grabbing them with pliers?


----------



## jeremyc74 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: "DIY" Removing/Replacing Spark Plugs on a 24v VR6 (abydielsgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_
i know what you mean by everything being metric on our cars but my socket worked fine and absolutely no stripping or anything.


If I'm not mistaken, the plugs are one of those sizes that are so close either will work. I think they are purposely designed that way. All spark plug used to be SAE, and a larger size socket then the current ones. I think they changed to this size to eliminate the problem. I don't think I've ever even seen a metric plug socket......that's not to say that they don't exist, but I've never needed one either. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice write up. The only thing I see missing that keeps it from being a complete post is the plug gap. I remember looking all over when I did mine, but I don't remember what it is supposed to be.










_Modified by jeremyc74 at 12:09 PM 1-11-2006_


----------



## FigureFive (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: (02blkgtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02blkgtivr6* »_Does anyone know of another way to get the coilpacks off?_Modified by 02blkgtivr6 at 1:34 PM 1-11-2006_

I've heard of people using couple of zip ties to make a long loop. Hook it under the lip at the top of the coil pack (check the pics and you'll see how one side hangs out over the shaft) and PULL.


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (FigureFive)*

I've done it with a simple electrical multi gauge wire, make a loop with the wire (like a lasso) put it over the coil down to the bottom, tighten the loop so it’s around the rounded piece of the coil and then just pull (hard). I think you can get the puller in some stores and it doesn't cost that much, it's a very simple piece of plastic (well I think it is plastic).


----------



## 02blkgtivr6 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarcoVR6SC* »_I've done it with a simple electrical multi gauge wire, make a loop with the wire (like a lasso) put it over the coil down to the bottom, tighten the loop so it’s around the rounded piece of the coil and then just pull (hard). I think you can get the puller in some stores and it doesn't cost that much, it's a very simple piece of plastic (well I think it is plastic).

Just did it tonight, the electrical wire worked great.


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: "DIY" Removing/Replacing Spark Plugs on a 24v VR6 (jeremyc74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2NSANE* »_so what plug did you decide to use? and did you notice any performance difference like smoother engine better throttle response ect.
Dan

im just going to use OEM plugs again. you can get them here  lower still NGK
or $15/each


_Quote, originally posted by *MarcoVR6SC* »_18 ft-lb or 25Nm

thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *jeremyc74* »_
Nice write up. *The only thing I see missing that keeps it from being a complete post is the plug gap*. I remember looking all over when I did mine, but I don't remember what it is supposed to be.










Posted it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KEEPitSIMPLE (May 25, 2005)

*Re: "DIY" Removing/Replacing Spark Plugs on a 24v VR6 (abydielsgli)*

Good write up for someone not knowing much. I'd suggest using a locking exstension if you have one though cause if your using a new spark plug socket they like to stick sometimes making it a pain to get off the plug. just my .02


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: "DIY" Removing/Replacing Spark Plugs on a 24v VR6 (KEEPitSIMPLE)*

^^^^^^
yah i know what you mean but my extension worked fine and if half of it would of disconnected it still was popping out of the engine so i could just take it out with my hand http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## traffic (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: "DIY" Removing/Replacing Spark Plugs on a 24v VR6 (mahmgb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mahmgb* »_
Did you use the wrong size socket, or are VW plugs really SAE while everything else in the car is metric?

5/8" is almost exactly 16mm (or was it 17mm???) err...whatever the top bolts of the rear shock mounts are. Same size.








Great DIY.


----------



## vrsixt9 (May 31, 2005)

whats the socket i need to use?
joking


_Modified by vrsixt9 at 6:21 PM 1-12-2006_


----------



## vrsixt9 (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarcoVR6SC* »_There is a removing tool (T10095 puller) for the coils 


VW doesnt sell this tool, so where can we buy it? thanks
p.s. anyone have pics of this ziptie/elec. wire option.
-bump for the pics


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (vrsixt9)*

just use pliers...you wont damage the coils...i change my plugs every 10k miles so ive done it like 6 times now. im actually doing it again tomorrow...ive always used pliers, and even with me changing the plugs a lot the coils are still in there good...thats the point theres a rubber gasket on them to keep out dirt and water and other crap thats why its so hard to get them out.
anyways pliers work great and thats what id recommend. also yes 18ft/lbs is the torque setting.
and as for plug gap, i think its posted up there, but if you buy the stock NGK's they are pregapped and they dont recommend playing with them...so dont worry about gapping the stock NGK's
i however use BOSCH F6DTC copper electrode triple prong plugs *its the stock plug for 16v motors* i dont recommend these plugs to anybody unless your car has boost but the plus side is they are only like 4$ a piece as opposed to 15$ like the stock plugs. anyways good write up


----------



## mahmgb (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_i however use *BOSCH F6DTC *copper electrode triple prong plugs *its the stock plug for 16v motors* i dont recommend these plugs to anybody unless your car has boost but the plus side is they are only like 4$ a piece as opposed to 15$ like the stock plugs. anyways good write up

What did you set the gap to with these particular plugs for your FI application? I have had these plugs waiting to go in for over a year, but not sure where to gap them. I want an efficient gap for my FI application.
Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (mahmgb)*

it was on VF's website what to gap them too...that section of their site is "under construction" so i cant figure it out.
either way its a lot harder to gap a 3prong plug then a 1 prong plug. last time i ran those plugs i didnt gap them i just installed them car ran perfectly. so you should be ok not worrying about the gap. if your super worried about it call VF on monday and see what they say.


----------



## vrsixt9 (May 31, 2005)

why are you using those plugs? no wonder you change every 10K at least i spend $15 each but change every 35K


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (vrsixt9)*

i already said why im using those plugs. you see when you have this thing called BOOST, your motor runs a lot hotter then a NA motor. your car also usually runs a lot richer to prevent predetonation which can destroy a boosted motor in a heart beat. when you have really high temps and a ton of fuel, spark plugs go bad a lot sooner...i COULD run the 90$ stock plugs but even though they are long life they are just about toast around 15k miles....or i can spend 30$ and have a plug last jst as long.
i use that plug because its a colder plug, it helps combat pinging, and flat spots. in the conditions i use them they last just as long and are 4 times cheaper then stock plugs and my car runs better with the copper plugs anyways. so lets see have a cheaper plug run better, be safer, and last just as long why in the world would i buy the more expensive plugs?


----------



## kjmurch (Jan 21, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1792683
For the VR6 Jetta Owners.


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (kjmurch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kjmurch* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1792683
For the VR6 Jetta Owners.

thats for 12v's but it is a good write up


----------



## vw4dgti (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (abydielsgli)*

nice work 
we couldnt figure it out at school and never done one at work either im ganna have to pass this along


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (vw4dgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw4dgti* »_nice work 
we couldnt figure it out at school and never done one at work either im ganna have to pass this along 

werd
yah im gonna do kervins car prolly this week so maybe another write up


----------



## MingChow (Dec 23, 2005)

wow...they are just spark plugs people.


----------



## TYPHOON 28 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*

Some tuners will offer you the DENSO IRIDIUM D.IK20 plugs as a performance replacement . I wonder if those are an advantage.


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (R28buddy)*

who are the "tuners" you speak of...how many companies actually tune this car? i can think of 4 everybody else just makes modifications for it they dont do jack to "tune it" your not gonna see **** from spark plugs, your not gonna gain any power, the only differences you'll see is different smoothness in the rev range...and this is only concerning cars with FI/medium to heavy modifications. on a barely modded NA 24v you wont be able to tell a damn thing. 
ive ran the densos, and i actually didnt like them at all, last time i bought them....high performance plugs my ass


----------



## cdubvdub03 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: "DIY" Removing/Replacing Spark Plugs on a 24v VR6 (abydielsgli)*

Thanks for the DIY info. My 24v VR6 is in need of spark plug change. Can you send me pics of each step. Thnks


----------



## T3Bunny (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: "DIY" Removing/Replacing Spark Plugs on a 24v VR6 (traffic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traffic* »_5/8" is almost exactly 16mm (or was it 17mm???) err...whatever the top bolts of the rear shock mounts are. Same size.







Great DIY.

First part is true. 5/8ths and 16mm are realy the same size. Second part probally isn't. Every rear shock tower I have come across was a 17mm.
The skinny on this is simple. In America you get the sparkplug sockets in SAE sizes PERIOD. Nobody sells them in Metric (UNLESS you have a European tool supplier). In Europe the tend to sell them as the Metric equivalant. One is even something like 21.5mm or something.


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (vw4dgti)*

the damn pictures arent working.








ill try to find them on one of my 5 hard drives and host them somewhere else


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: "DIY" Removing/Replacing Spark Plugs on a 24v VR6 (mahmgb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mahmgb* »_Did you use the wrong size socket, or are VW plugs really SAE while everything else in the car is metric?

almost all spark plugs are either 13/16ths or 5/8ths http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
regardless of what type of car


----------



## GuyTanatz (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: "DIY" Removing/Replacing Spark Plugs on a 24v VR6 (abydielsgli)*

Stupid question - how can I tell I'm applying 18 ft-lbs of torque when I tighten?


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: "DIY" Removing/Replacing Spark Plugs on a 24v VR6 (GuyTanatz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GuyTanatz* »_Stupid question - how can I tell I'm applying 18 ft-lbs of torque when I tighten?

get a torque wrench.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (kjmurch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kjmurch* »_For the VR6 Jetta Owners.

What about us GTI/Golf guys?







.







, juust kidding, the engines are the exact same haha.


----------



## Satchriani (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: (proshot)*

Gonna add a question to this.... 
I know you're supposed to change them at 40k... how do you know when you're due? Are there signs? Does the engine misfire? Or when one goes they all go? 
I'm still a novice when it comes to some of the deeper engine maintenance (past oil changes and such). Don't flame! lol


----------



## mbzdoc (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

Experience has taught me never to assume anything.
If they replaced the plugs at your 40k service, you would see an extra charge for around $90.
It is most likely that the dealer would not just replace the plugs. I'm pretty sure you would have been called to see if you wanted that done.


----------



## cooliojones (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: "DIY" Removing/Replacing Spark Plugs on a 24v VR6 (abydielsgli)*

Found a good price for the NGK's @ Advance Auto Parts ($9.98/ea):
http://www.partsamerica.com/pr...Set=A


_Modified by cooliojones at 3:11 PM 1-12-2008_


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*



2002gtibluvr6 said:


> i already said why im using those plugs. you see when you have this thing called BOOST, your motor runs a lot hotter then a NA motor. your car also usually runs a lot richer to *prevent predetonation *which can destroy a boosted motor in a heart beat. when you have really high temps and a ton of fuel, spark plugs go bad a lot soonerQUOTE]
> FYI its either PRE-IGNITION, or just DETONATION. not pre-detonation.


----------



## RusselSimmons (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (boosted b5)*

this is just what i need. its time for my spark plugs to come out. so funny how something that seems so simple<may change my mind after i do it> cost so much to get done somewhere


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (RusselSimmons)*

nice write up, Im gonna do this soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have 47k on my car (bought it at 38k) so I doubt they have ever been changed.
A few questions though:
1. Is $64.95 w/ free shipping a good price for the NGKs? MJM Autohaus 
2. While Im in there, are there any physical signs of wear to check for on the coilpacks? How long do they usually last?
3. For you FI guys, what plugs are you running? Im looking to go FI in the future so Im trying to get as much reaserch as I can done beforehand http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (vrDUCKin)*

1. MJM's price is pretty good - you might be able to find them for less, but does MJM offer free shipping for them? If so, you probably won't beat them overall.
2. The only physical sign of coils going out is corrosion, which will be pretty obvious. Corrosion is not a prerequisit for failure though. When I had one go out, three showed signs of corrosion. Of the three, the one that failed had the mildest visible corrosion (see #4).








That was ~70k, and I replaced all 6, so now I have a couple extra spares. Coilpack longevity is a crapshoot (or so it seems) - some last a long time, some don't. IMO it's always a good idea to have at least 1 spare on hand in the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
3. I can't help you, but search can. I know it's been discussed a number of times.


----------



## vwaddicct07 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (Veedub_junky)*

So can i get one straight answer...
What plug do i get for a step hotter???
I need a part #


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (vw4dgti)*

this is a good diy


----------



## 04gtigrey (Jun 23, 2008)

also this should be done when the engine is cold


----------



## 03VR6man (Oct 15, 2007)

oem plugs are pregapped right?


----------



## hunbarian (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: "DIY" Removing/Replacing Spark Plugs on a 24v VR6 (abydielsgli)*

I just picked up my NGK pzfr5d-11 100 $ at the stealeship they told me its pregaped don't touch I mesured it its 0.9 mm also stumbled across this http://www.ngksparkplugs.com/t...ry=US
What do u think ?Gap it to 0.7mm or leave it???????????


----------



## rduquet (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: "DIY" Removing/Replacing Spark Plugs on a 24v VR6 (abydielsgli)*

I've been searching for more tune-up info on the vortex site, and your thread on changing plugs is all I could find, what about setting/checking the timing?


----------



## BranCKY3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Timing is all set by the ECU. You can check it with vagcom if you have it, WOT run of 3rd gear logging blocks 003 (timing advance shown) and block 020 (timing pull) - IIRC. That's how I did my B5 A4 anyway.


----------



## rduquet (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: (BranCKY3)*

Thanks, I see you live in Mi. too. So is there any adjustment to the timing? A dealer/sales rep at Betten Imports said he thought I should advance the timing 1deg. after I installed my Neuspeed intake and Autoteck/Magna Flow Exhaust.


----------



## Tony GLI (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (rduquet)*

does the gap matter that much? i was looking at NG7968 PZFR5D-11. they say it will work with our cars but the gap is 0.044?


----------



## rduquet (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: (BranCKY3)*

Very nice Audi, is it gone?


----------



## rduquet (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: (Tony GLI)*

Make sure the plug is made for your motor and ask the salesman to tell you the correct gap for that plug and check/adjust it before installing.


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (rduquet)*

I have fell victem to this before










_Modified by c0ntract_thrilla at 6:42 AM 9-26-2008_


----------



## Satchriani (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*

http://www.amazon.com/NGK-Doub...r=8-1

Is this the right plug before I place the order??


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (Satchriani)*

Advance Auto has them for $9.99


----------



## Satchriani (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: (orange1218)*

Advance Auto's shop online link sends me to Parts America, and theirs are $19.99...
In addition, I'm in SoCal. We don't have that store around here. 
Nevertheless, I've been able to get my hands on them for $8.50 a pop through a distributor my uncle works with. Booyah










_Modified by Satchriani at 9:35 AM 11-12-2008_


----------



## Brett VR6 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (vrsixt9)*

hate to bring this post back from the dead but if you need a tool for pulling out coil packs, you can use a Rain Bird snap ring tool. we use them all the time at the golf course for pulling out the snap rings in the sprinkler heads to get the foot valves. check out rainbirds website for some more info. and yes the work very very well
-Brett-


----------



## redjettaIII (Feb 6, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Did mine last week. 90K and they still had the OEM ones in (pretty sure the PO didn't change them, bought the car with 60k on it.

Idle is much better. Pulls smoother.

Also dealer was out of stock:screwy:, advanced auto/pep boys/oriely/carquest was order only. NAPA had 6 in stock. ~$14 a pop, before taxes.


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

HAs anybody tried copper or iridium plugs? I changed mine probably about 60k ago, but honestly I don't remember if I used platinum or iridium.

sparkplugs.com has a good selection of different options with denso iridiums @ $9.99. The NGK platinum is $12.99

I'm thinking I should do this again even though the car is running perfect as it sits. still pulls hard and idles fine. MPG is the same as it's always been.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Most people will recommend OEM. I can't remember what all the problems were with other plugs, but I'd just stick to OEM. I believe the NGK number is 7968 if you want to buy it at like NAPA.


Also question... the PO destroyed half the coilpacks when he probably pulled them out, and superglued one of the plugs back onto a coil. (cyl #2) I want to replace at least 2 coil packs because the plastic the surrounds the connector prongs are at least half way missing. Where can I buy a new plug, and which plug tool would I need to pull the wires out of the one i'm going to break off the old one to get it separated from the coil?

I was able to do change all the plugs, but being well into 90k miles I'd like to be able to replace that coil pack if it goes out on me while I'm driving.


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

I replaced all my coil packs last year. Only $20.00 a piece now. IIRC the proper way to pull the connector is to push DOWN toward the plug, squeeze the tabs with your fingers and pull up. You may have to try this a few times b4 you get it. But as I recall this is the right way to do it.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

nuskool said:


> I replaced all my coil packs last year. Only $20.00 a piece now. IIRC the proper way to pull the connector is to push DOWN toward the plug, squeeze the tabs with your fingers and pull up. You may have to try this a few times b4 you get it. But as I recall this is the right way to do it.


Right, but one of mine was superglued in place by the PO. and 2 coil packs are just broken to hell where the connector plugs in. One is literally only secured by the actual prongs sticking out of the coil pack. the plastic surrounding the prongs is completely broken off, gone.


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

GTIVRon said:


> Right, but one of mine was superglued in place by the PO. and 2 coil packs are just broken to hell where the connector plugs in. One is literally only secured by the actual prongs sticking out of the coil pack. the plastic surrounding the prongs is completely broken off, gone.


 Acetone eats super glue.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll have to try that...


----------



## jdub_thc (Jun 19, 2010)

nice write up, I don't know when mine were changed last, I've only had the car for a few months, Any recommendations on a brand?


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

jdub_thc said:


> nice write up, I don't know when mine were changed last, I've only had the car for a few months, Any recommendations on a brand?


NGK is OE and is well known for making very good plugs. It's what I've been using in most of my cars for over 20 years. 
Denso is also very good


----------



## zubzero2 (Feb 14, 2005)

So what do you guys think about the e3 power spark plugs??


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

I've used the E3 plugs, they are crap. I've had several of them break their electrode in half causing misfires. I was lucky they stayed together and didn't damage the cylinders. Avoid them!


----------



## zubzero2 (Feb 14, 2005)

Good to know


----------



## Fundaze (Apr 20, 2011)

Just curious, I have read in other places that the gap should be 1.1mm and all of my plugs are gapped at 1.1mm and all look like they are performing properly. My question is why does this DIY say 0.70mm gap? I kept them all at 1.1mm.


----------



## turbonium89 (Aug 1, 2008)

i'm running E3's and they are sweet. havent had one issue yet in 26k miles. $6.99 each at O'rielly's. get the warranty. as you can replace them free for the next time after that.


----------



## turbonium89 (Aug 1, 2008)

one time i had an issue with the spark plug socket not releasing the spark after tightening so i over tightened it in about 4-5ft lbs and started getting a loud knocking after i drove it a block. figured it was the spark plug getting hit by the piston. is this true do you think?


----------



## Eddie2170 (Sep 30, 2009)

Fundaze said:


> Just curious, I have read in other places that the gap should be 1.1mm and all of my plugs are gapped at 1.1mm and all look like they are performing properly. My question is why does this DIY say 0.70mm gap? I kept them all at 1.1mm.


saw this and looked into it in the bentely

Specification

• Spark Plugs (1.8L engine)
Original equipment number 101-000-063-AA
Manufacturers number NGK PFR 60
Gap max 0.80 mm (0.031 in)

• Spark Plugs (2.0L engine, code: AEG)
Original equipment number 101-000-033-AA
Manufacturers number NGK BKUR 6 ET-10
Gap 0.90 to 1.10 mm (0.035 to 0.043 in)

• Spark Plugs (2.0L engine, code: AVH, AZG, BBW,
BEV)
Original equipment number 101-000-062-AB
Manufacturers number NGK PZF R5D-11
Gap 0.90 to 1.10 mm (0.035 to 0.043 in)

• Spark Plugs (2.8L engine, code: AFP)
Original equipment number. . . . .. 101-000-035-AH
Manufacturers number NGK BKR 5 EKUP
*Gap 0.70 mm (0.027 in)*

• Spark Plugs (2.8L engine, code: BDF)
Original equipment number 101-000-062-AB
Manufacturers number NGK PZF R5D-11
*Gap max 1.1 mm (0.045 in.)*

looks like .70 is for 12v and 24v is 1.1 to me


----------



## BDubS 145 (Apr 17, 2011)

Is 0.027" the gap?


----------



## madonion (May 1, 2007)

BDubS 145 said:


> Is 0.027" the gap?


See the post above yours.


• Spark Plugs (2.8L engine, code: BDF)
Original equipment number 101-000-062-AB
Manufacturers number NGK PZF R5D-11
Gap max 1.1 mm (0.045 in.)


----------



## miniyazz (Apr 19, 2012)

Sorry to wake this thread back up but wanted to add a thank you to the OP  

Also if anyone is interested: the cylinders count from left to right as you look at the engine from the front of the car. Tested as I have a misfire and swapped a coil over


----------



## RBKL (Apr 25, 2012)

*Thank you*

excellent post. pictures made it a breeze to do. 
called around my local part suppliers and got prices ranging $120 to $545 each 
found online at http://www.vw-auto-parts-wholesale.com/catalog/?Ntt=coil&N=11852+4294962955+1732. 
for $40. 
Thanks


----------



## Qusko420 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Spark plug dilemma*

This is my first vw and I love it. I want to do a tune up but don't know what kind of spark plug to use. Any recommendation my car is a mk4 gti vr6 it has 125xxx miles I also plan to change the oil so if any specific oil would help a lot. Thanks for the help!


----------



## JerryInOCMD (Sep 17, 2013)

ready to do my first spark plug change, and I just want to make sure that these are the correct plugs, and properly pre-gapped for my 2003 Golf GTI 24V VR6. Thanks for your help...


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

thanks for writing this up mate! super useful and great to read before jumping in!


----------



## vr6b3passat (Aug 4, 2011)

abydielsgli said:


> Well i dont think anyone has done a DIY on 24v's so i figured i would. i had never done the job on 24v's and this only took me about 30 minutes. you dont need many tools just the basic spark plug socket, a little flat head screw driver, and some plyers to get the coil packs off. my car has 41,XXX miles on it and replacing the plugs are recommended to be done every 40,000 miles. well heres the pics to guide you through.
> my server is currently down i will try to update the pics as soon as possible
> 
> 
> ...


So the OEM plugs should be gapped to .027?


----------



## ksandt1 (Jul 9, 2016)

To save yourself some time and headaches of breaking the clips, instead of using a little screwdriver, squeeze the clip tight, press in, then pull out. 

Also using a piece of wire instead of pliers to pull coilpacks. Wrap the wire under the rectangular life, down where it's round, then pull up. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

